# Migrating to Canada without anyone as guidance



## vimalkumar (Aug 18, 2016)

Dear Friends,

We are planning to migrate to canada by third week of 2017, We have just started the process, and our ECA is completed and preparing for IELTS. We are currently living in singapore. We have no one to help or guide in canada. We are doing our research in internet. But can you guide us, what are the things that we need to look for or how to get the basic guidance.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What visa are you applying to come to Canada under?

If it's Express Entry, do you have a high enough CRS ranking to get an Invitation To Apply (ITA)? Even if you have received an ITA, it's highly _un_likely that your application will have been processed and your entry visa issued in time for you to arrive by the third week of January 2017... once CIC has received all of the paperwork for your application, it can take up to 6 months for the application to be processed. 

Applying to come to Canada is nothing like applying to go to Australia. The process is completely different and it can and often does take a long time for people to complete the process. You might want to look at the "How Express Entry works" sticky at the top of this branch - it will tell you how to apply to come to Canada and what is involved. It will also give you links to the relevant Government of Canada websites.


Good luck to you.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you e just started the process it's highly unlikely you'll be able to enter Canada by third week of 2017. Most, if not all procedures take longer than that.


----------



## vimalkumar (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks for your valuable feedback.

I am applying through Express entry trade, Currently i have less than 400 CRS points, In my initial message. i have mentioned that i am moving in third week of 2017, actually it is third or fourth quarter of 2017 from singapore to move along with family.

May i know, how to calculate variation CRS with respect to IELTS score.

Thanks for your extended help,




WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> What visa are you applying to come to Canada under?
> 
> If it's Express Entry, do you have a high enough CRS ranking to get an Invitation To Apply (ITA)? Even if you have received an ITA, it's highly _un_likely that your application will have been processed and your entry visa issued in time for you to arrive by the third week of January 2017... once CIC has received all of the paperwork for your application, it can take up to 6 months for the application to be processed.
> 
> ...


----------



## vimalkumar (Aug 18, 2016)

Can you advise me, how to find oil and gas and Shipbuilding company's in British columbia and alberta


----------



## vibhu1212 (Jul 17, 2016)

Follow the following links and you should have the clarity you are after.

For Points check the link and for conversion of CLB level to points look at IELTS Equivalency link 

Just for your reference, the last draw invited applicants having 538 or more CRS score. I'm currently in the pool with 456 points. :fingerscrossed: for ITA



vimalkumar said:


> Thanks for your valuable feedback.
> 
> I am applying through Express entry trade, Currently i have less than 400 CRS points, In my initial message. i have mentioned that i am moving in third week of 2017, actually it is third or fourth quarter of 2017 from singapore to move along with family.
> 
> ...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vimalkumar said:


> Thanks for your valuable feedback.
> 
> I am applying through Express entry trade, Currently i have less than 400 CRS points, In my initial message. i have mentioned that i am moving in third week of 2017, actually it is third or fourth quarter of 2017 from singapore to move along with family.
> 
> ...



With 400 points you will not qualify. The number has never dropped below 450.


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

colchar said:


> With 400 points you will not qualify. The number has never dropped below 450.


Dear All,

I'm first time here on Canada Forum... I'm currently in Singapore but desperately wants to move out to either of Canada / AU / NZ. Preference in that order as well...

I'm also in 300~350 CRS Points bracket, so clearly expecting an ITA by itself will be foolish.

Please suggest does applying to all possible jobs thru jobs bank helps in securing a job offer because I don't find any other way of increasing my score :confused2:

Also is there any other way to secure Canadian PR / improve CRS scores ??

Pls Help !!

Rgds


----------



## Kyra J (Dec 11, 2012)

vimalkumar said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We are planning to migrate to canada by third week of 2017, We have just started the process, and our ECA is completed and preparing for IELTS. We are currently living in singapore. We have no one to help or guide in canada. We are doing our research in internet. But can you guide us, what are the things that we need to look for or how to get the basic guidance.


Hi Vimalkumar, I'm also in SG (Bedok)...Is there a way we can contact offline...I have applied but my score is in 300~350 bracket...I'm also not using any agent so it will be good if we can discuss and share information so as to help each other.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Kyra J said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm first time here on Canada Forum... I'm currently in Singapore but desperately wants to move out to either of Canada / AU / NZ. Preference in that order as well...
> 
> ...



Unless you have some unique skill that an employer cannot find locally your chances of securing a job are slim.


----------



## gnanakumar (Dec 5, 2014)

hi , this is Gnana Kumar from Singapore. i am also same situation as you guys from Singapore. my WES equivalency completed. IELTs completed. my points just 360. waiting for job offer too? we can discuss. >snip<


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi All,

>snip<

I'm new to this(well started the process early last year, completed WES/IELTS but dropped it in between).

So, I have the WES/IELTS but planning to give IELTS again this coming month in Oct to gain some more points as I also fall around 350 mark.

Ay link/idea/suggestions for PNP nominations will be helpful >snip<.

regards,
Geet Singh.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kawal_547 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> >snip<
> 
> ...



Before you take the IELTS again I _strongly_ suggest that you learn the difference between 'give' and 'take'. One does not give a test, one takes a test.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

colchar said:


> Before you take the IELTS again I _strongly_ suggest that you learn the difference between 'give' and 'take'. One does not give a test, one takes a test.


Thanks for the correction.

I will surely keep this in mind, forever.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kawal_547 said:


> Thanks for the correction.
> 
> I will surely keep this in mind, forever.


If you plan to live in an English speaking country it would be a good idea to do so as 'give' and 'take' mean the opposite of each other. How do you expect others to understand you, or to score well on the test, if you are using words that mean the opposite of what you are trying to say?


----------

